# Desperate with IBS-C



## jane2423 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi everyone..... I was dignosed with IBS-C about 2 years ago (have had it longer) and I really think that it just NEVER gets better. I feel like mine goes in cycles (sometimes with my female cycle, however I have not had a period in 4 years????). As soon as I think it is the food I am eating I try to cut that food out of my diet, well it does get better for a couple of weeks then I am back to the depressed miserable bloating feeling were I am looking like I am several months pregnant. I have recently started to have really bad lower left back pain and I am wondering if that may have something to do with what is going on. Also, my feet retain water really bad and by the afternoon have swollen pretty bad.. does anyone else have this problem? I am really just stressed out about all this and I am thinking about going to get a second opinion? I feel like the doc I am going to now just really does not listen to me and when I try to talk about different foods that irriate it he just blows me off and tells me it is IBS. I take a douple dose of Miralax every morning. I did take Zelnorm, which did not help, and I have also tried Amitiza which did not seem to help. I just wanted to see if anyone else was similar to this and see what maybe is going on. Thanks for letting me rant! Sometimes it jsut helps to tell someone that has the same probelms because unless you know what it feels like you have no compassion for us!Also, I have been on BC for about 10 years and I think this too has something to do with it. I took a week and a half off from the pill last month and it got much better during this time. however my husband does not understand this and wants me to stay on the pill.. I wish he could just understand what I go through.......


----------



## crepe (Sep 2, 2007)

That sucks, sorry to hear about your discomfort. About the BC, have you checked into getting a different type of BC, a non-hormonal kind like an IUD? I assume your husband just wants you to be on BC so you won't get preg. Personally, not that my opinion means much, but I have a really hard time believeing hormonal BC causes IBS, BUT, if you aren't comfortable with hormonal BC for whatever reason, like I said, there are different kinds. So maybe check into them if you haven't. All the best.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Jane,I'm sorry you feel so bad! I think you should definitely seek out a second opinion since you're obviously having more problems than "just" digestive ones (swollen feet).About BC - I was also getting suspicious that the pill was behind my problems so I took a 2 1/2 month break from them. My symptoms didn't get any better overall (I felt both well and miserable, just like during any other time). Finally I was just so tired of irregular periods and my constant fear of pregnancy that I finally got back on the pill. I still think it's worth a try though - it didn't work for me but it may work for you







.


----------



## milla1602 (Oct 3, 2007)

- inregards to the ongoing cycle of thinking you solved the problem and then all hope is lost... i can definetly relate. i have IBS C/D and I was at a loss of how to manage food - fibre intake. My doctor reccomended taking Metamucil one - two tsp every day. When i was in my bouts of IBS-D I wasnt taking it as often. I later found out that the purpose of the metamucil is to CALM the bowels, which also relives the gas - and the pregancy looking bloat. I also was unsuccesful with Fibres-ure and again also foudn out that there is a difference between psyllium which is in the metamucil and Fibresure uses Inulin... ... when i started taking the metamucil everyday within 3-4 weeks i started noticing a HUGE difference exp. the decrease in bloating. and I agree with Zara that a second opinion would be good since you are also experiencing other problems.... even if your not having your period there are still horomonal fluctuations that are occuring that are usually related with the ups and downs of IBS for most women. if i may be opinionated: I would look into getting a good BC that will regulate them - period or not. I hope that may help


----------



## lovecolours (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you guys tried pysllium husk in the original seed form?...heard it is completely different maybe should try. I tried the powder form and they tend to make me constipate unless with papaya or prune juice. I don't advise long-term use of "laxatives" or metamucil because they contain a lot of other drug components..and metamucil does contain psyllium husk. How about oxypowder? http://www.oxypowder.comI tend to constipate all my life so I'll be trying it in 5 wk's time and would be glad to share the results after that. This sounds the safest I've come across. milla: Could it not be IBS C/D? Have you tried taking metronidazole to kill gardia? Just a suggestion. Because I had repeated cases of food poisoning and severe dirrea, all the doctors gave me was anti-dirrea, "to slow" my bowels. Now I feel a dirrea feeling yet constipated at the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Super Seed beyond fiber by Garden of life has been the most consistent product I have tried yet. I am almost at 2 months without constipation. This product is a blend of flax and sunflower and a bunch of sprout seeds. You really should give it a try. I have never had such success, all the bloating, gas and pain is gone. Take it in the morning and before dinner to spread yourfiber intake throughout the day.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I too am wondering about the pill since that is when my problems started. I am so tempted to go off it finally. Please keep us posted. I read that hormones stimulate the GI tract & that BC pills can mess that up. I also read that some pills have steroids. That kinda freaked me out.I wonder why I have stayed on them so long.Thanks for the fiber tip. Now I have another thing to try, lol.I ate one of their bars called Super Seed & it was good. I will look for the fiber, is it a powder or do you take in pill form?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

It's a powder but let me warn you it does not really dissolve. I put it into a small jar and drink it down, then keep adding water to the jar and drinking it until it is all gone. I swear by the stuff and have mentioned it to my astro and gyno and both knew about it. It really does work wonders unlike anything else I have tried. Take 1/2 scoop before each meal and I guarantee you wil have good BM's the next day and forever after. I now only take it morning and before dinner unless I am having an issue. I also only take 1 scoop per day and yo can take up to two if needed.


----------

